# Common saddle to bar drop?



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, just to have an idea of common seat to handlebar drop positions.

I have a small Giant TCR with 9cm drop and a medium TCR with 5cm drop. 9cm feels too aggresive to me so I'm thinking of staying with the medium frame. Suggestions?? Is 9cm normal??? How are you guys and gals riding???

Thanks

I posted this in the Giant forum also...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Rambling thoughts.*

There's really no such thing as a common bar drop. Some riders tolerate much more drop than others. There are many views on bar drop which are debated by riders and coaches endlessly. Here are a few of my more or less unconnected thoughts, just to get a discussion going:

- Lowering the bar more and more, there comes a point where leg force generation drops off. So as aerodynamics improve, maximum power starts to diminish.

- As bars on the pro circuit have gone down more and more, more and more riders are staying on the hoods (even during moments of extreme effort) and use the drops only for descending or perhaps coasting in a good draft. Not a bad way to ride, in my view. It neatly sidesteps the loss of power issue with deeply dropped bars.

- Many riders have issues with riding on the drops of a low bar because they don't ride on the drops enough in training. It's similar to never practicing a piano piece, then complaining about 'not being able to play it well.'

- If you're not racing, go with less drop. Five centimeter or so is plenty for someone riding a medium-sized frame.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm 6'3" on a 60cm Orca and run about 12-13cm drop. For some reason, I've always been more comfortable in that position. In fact, it's less comforatble the closer the bars get to level w/ the saddle. But as Wim described, I spend the majority of my time on the hoods. I'll get in the drops every once in a while for a different position or to stretch a little. If I want to sit up a bit, I'll go to the top of the bar or even sit up, briefly, no-handed.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*measuring bar saddle drop?*



kupe said:


> I'm 6'3" on a 60cm Orca and run about 12-13cm drop. For some reason, I've always been more comfortable in that position. In fact, it's less comforatble the closer the bars get to level w/ the saddle. But as Wim described, I spend the majority of my time on the hoods. I'll get in the drops every once in a while for a different position or to stretch a little. If I want to sit up a bit, I'll go to the top of the bar or even sit up, briefly, no-handed.


What tools do I need to measure? (other than ruler) Do I need a long yardstick? what if the saddle is not level?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

For me it's easiest to measure from floor to saddle surface at saddle mid-point, then measure from floor to bar top. The difference is your bar drop.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

A level and a tape measure. Also, I'll preface this as being, "In my case...." Yours may be very different.

The nose of my saddle points down ever so slightly, so I measure a horizontal level line off the center of saddle down to top of bars. Just keep consistent in where on your saddle you establish your horizontal line. Hope that helps.


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

On my small/9cm drop bike I use the FSA Wing Pro Compact (Shallow drop) handlebar and it is very comfortable when I'm on the drops. I recommend this handlebar to anyone who is uncomfortable using the drops.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

You'll probably find taller riders with lots of drop since they typically also have the arm span to reach down, i run 13cm on a 61cm and 62cm frame.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

function said:


> You'll probably find taller riders with lots of drop since they typically also have the arm span to reach down, i run 13cm on a 61cm and 62cm frame.


yep, I'm 6'5" and I have about a 21cm drop


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Can i see?  (and i'm 6'0)


----------

